# Is it possible for hedgehogs to drink too much?



## paige.alison (Aug 30, 2016)

My hedgie drinks a lot of water whenever I take him out of his cage. Today when I took him out, he drank over 10 mL of water. Is that normal? Is excessive drinking a problem?

~Paige~


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

That's not to much, 10 ml is only 2 teaspoons. Does he have a bowl or a bottle in his cage?


----------



## paige.alison (Aug 30, 2016)

He has a bottle, yes. Thanks for the response. I didn't know how much is too much and it seemed like he was drinking a lot but I guess he's not! Thank you.

~Paige~


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Is he drinking out of a bowl when you have him out? If so he may prefer to use a bowl.


----------



## paige.alison (Aug 30, 2016)

I actually put it in a medicine cup and pour it onto my desk. He drinks straight off of my desk. I have tried giving him a bowl before because i think he prefers it but I can't keep the shavings out of it. He likes to burrow under bowls for some reason. He can't move his food bowl, but every morning I'm cleaning shavings out of it. He did this to the water bowl when I tried a bowl.

~Paige~


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I would still put a bowl in his cage. It's better that he's drinking all the water he wants and needs, even if there are shavings in it, than to have him not drink as much because he has a bottle. In the wild they often drink out of puddles ect so a bit of shavings won't hurt him. Maybe try glueing the bowl to a floor tile so that it's to heavy for him to burrow under.


----------



## paige.alison (Aug 30, 2016)

OK well I will try that. 

~Paige~


----------



## kelseyfougere (Aug 1, 2016)

you could try sectioning part of his cage off and creating a barrier so that the shavings can't get to the water. or even make a raised level thats enclosed it might make it a bit easier on you


----------

